# Dracula WIP



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I started my Dracula a couple of days ago and have spent a bit of time on it so far. It will not be too difficult a kit and if the gang is interested I can do a progress build on here. So far I have started assembling the cape which comes in six parts. See the pics below. The pieces are fairly large and to glue them together I initially used a couple of spots of CA on the top and bottom of each of the long joints and then used Testors liquid glue generously applied to the length of the joint. The right side is a single piece joined to the center section while the left side has two parts that extend in front when attached to the center since the cape swings out over his left arm. The seams do require puttying and I used Bondo for it as you can see. The body is fairly easy but I did note to get the collar joints on each side to be perfect I am going to grind the joint down a bit and the use Aves to resculpt the joint area. My plan for the torso is to stop where you see it, prime it, paint the shirt and vest white and then attach the jacket sides. I will then silly putty the shirt and vest and paint the jacket black. Painting the cape will be fairly easy with the black and purple paint scheme. I also enclosed a picture of the wall/door/floor pieces which are quite large. I will do these using my normal stone stippling painting method and then doing the door in a wood finish. The painting shouldn't be too difficult but will require a bit of patience and care. Also, the kit came with the mini issue of Amazing Figure Modeler with a build article by David Fisher. The article is reasonable but brief with more an overview of his building then an in depth how to.




























Bob K.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm always down for a WIP thread, Bob! More on your build, if you please...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Very good... I am eagerly awaiting one of these. I was surprised none were for sale at Modelpalooza (although the Green Lantern was). I am thinking of buying one and using the base to go with my Dark Shadows Barnabas Collins kit.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Looks great, Bob. I'm still waiting to get this one and the Green Lantern kits. Thanks for posting! - Denis


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Greatly appreciate your WIPs on this terrific kit!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Mine arrived this morning and I'm stunned by the size of the base! I'll need to make some cabinet space for this one...either that or a new cabinet....


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

BTW is that small separate base section something to do with the upcoming deluxe version?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

miniature sun said:


> BTW is that small separate base section something to do with the upcoming deluxe version?


I don't think so. As you can see it needs to be attached to the base or you will have a square edge and locating holes. I can only assume that they were limited in the size of the base they could do in a single mold so they made it in two parts. I filled some of the spaces between the stones with Aves as there was a bit of a gap after gluing the two parts together. I should be posting some more progress shots late this afternoon.

Bob K.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

rkoenn said:


> I don't think so. As you can see it needs to be attached to the base or you will have a square edge and locating holes. I can only assume that they were limited in the size of the base they could do in a single mold so they made it in two parts. I filled some of the spaces between the stones with Aves as there was a bit of a gap after gluing the two parts together. I should be posting some more progress shots late this afternoon.
> 
> Bob K.


I actually left mine unglued thinking that maybe the deluxe piece will fit in the grooves as well.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Here is the most recent work I've completed. The first is the wall/door primed and then a hand brushing of Vallejo Air burnt umber over the Rustoleum primer. I stumbled on this painting method when doing my Hunchback a few months back. By brushing it on over the primer, it is a relatively thin consistency paint being designed for airbrushes, it isn't a totally monotone color but has light and dark patches looking more like wood. I will wash it in black to give more depth to the grain and probably dry brush a brown over it. Next is the torso primed and fitted to the legs. I painted the vest/shirt white last night. The head needed some puttying at the seam and when sanding down the putty I lost some of the hair striations. I scribed the hair striations back with a scribe tool. It doesn't have to be accurate as hair striations are random. Finally is the cape completely glued together with Bondo putty in the final joint. The lengthwise joints in the cape require a fair amount of putty and work to remove the seam. That is likely the most work that will be required during assembly. I also started putting Vallejo air black on the completed part of the cape last night. Tonight I start doing more painting and will put a fair amount of effort in it over the weekend, possibly completing it.





































Bob K.


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

It's coming along nicely. I like the different shades that the Vallejo makes for the wood. I will have to get some of this. I will look great after you wash/dry brush it.
I stopped by Hobbytown on the way home from Modelpalooza and picked up one of these kits there. I can't wait to get started on it.
Els


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks again for sharing. I'm looking forward to your work on the base in addition to seeing the color scheme you choose for the figure.
And I just found a store within walking distance that carries Rustoleum gray primer. Woot!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I got some more work done last night and this afternoon. I got the wall basically painted in the rock motif and will attack the door hinges and wood some more tomorrow. I got the stone floor started with a brush on gray and then stipling a light gray onto it. I will be stipling darker grays on it tomorrow and painting the rock piles a darker gray, likely freehand with the airbrush. I painted the shirt and vest white and puttied the pants before spraying the gray primer on them. I also assembled the two halves of the torch and primed them. Finally I primed the head with Freak Flex pale flesh. I wouldn't call the pale flesh so pale but it does look good so will likely leave this as the base coat before the detailing.





































Bob K.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice work so far.

~RK~


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm likin' the wall and wood-work a lot!


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

Bob-
I am really enjoying following your progress. Thank you for sharing your technique! :thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I primed more of the figure parts and also put a light gray on the vest in preparation for attaching the jacket sides. I am going to silly putty the vest/shirt after attaching the sides of the jacket and then paint the jacket black with the airbrush. I have the interior of the cape now painted with FF purple and will use the airbrush to darken the recesses and lighten the high points by mixing shades of the purple paint. The outside is obviously going to be airbrushed with Vallejo air black and shaded with FF blacks. The door/wall is about finished. I am very happy with the way it turned out. I brush painted the hinges and bolts with Testors gunmetal acrylic. I do think I will be doing a bit more work on the wood by applying a black wash to deepen the grain in the wood and then maybe a bit of dry brushing. I'll have to see how the wash works first.




























Bob K.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Bring on the White Zombie replacement head!!!!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Last night I got some time to do a bit of painting and a bit more assembly. I painted the vest a very light gray after seeing a couple of other builds of this model. I decided to attach the jacket flaps after giving them a preliminary coat of black to color the undersides prior to attaching to the torso. That way I can silly putty the shirt/vest and paint the jacket black once I finish up attaching the flaps. I attached the arms as well this morning and once I get the joints cleaned up I will do the black over the torso with the airbrush. I also got the purple interior of the cape painted and will shade it later today and started painting the outer side of the cape in black. All in all I am making good progress and may finish my Monday.










Bob K.


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

Very nice Dracula put out by Moebius and your assembly looks good too. Can't wait to see the finished product. Thanks for sharing


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Love the colors used on stone background and door.Looks very promissing.:thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

apls said:


> Bring on the White Zombie replacement head!!!!


Now _that_ would get me to buy this kit! :thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I got some more work done today starting to detail the head and doing a bit more painting on various parts. I don't work in any particular order, just what strikes my fancy moment to moment. So before heading to bed for the night I decided to piece him together and stand him on the base. Here he is at this point in time on my messy bench. There is still a fair amount of detail work to do as you can see but he is coming along nicely. I also started gluing the Green Lantern together tonight. Assembly is a breeze with a very low part number. Painting will be a make or break on that kit.










Bob K.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Looking very cool, Bob! I should be getting my Bela and Green Lantern kits this week. Thanks for posting. - Denis


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I've done a fair amount of detailing work on the kit today. I am about finished with the base/wall with only the two rock piles to finish up. I finished the torch today and attached it to the wall. Here's a pick of the base/wall where it stands tonight. I also did a fair amount of work on Dracula himself but he is still taped up from the painting so no pics tonight. I still may finish up the model tomorrow but I am taking my wife to the hospital for a procedure tomorrow morning and will only have a half a day to work on it on my day off.










Bob K.


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Looks great so far. The base looks rich! Great contrasts in colors. The door rocks.
Keep up the great work.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well I posted a set of finished pictures in a stand alone thread but felt I should tie up this WIP with a final picture of Dracula as well. Here he is basically complete and just time for Halloween. Now I need to pull out the DVD and watch the classic again.










Bob K.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Oh yes baby,that's it.Fantastic job on the Dracula figure,and evenly so on the choice of colors for the base diorama.:thumbsup:


----------

